# Disturbed covers "Sounds of Silence"



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 30, 2016)

Holy fuck is this good!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Holy fuck is this good!



There is power in the lyrics, written by Paul Simon, my senior year in highschool; first recorded in March @ Columbia Studios in NYC @ 0300hrs Wednesday morning. On the week ending January 1, 1966, it  hit # 1 on Billboards top 100. The song never ever really went away, always recognized; the instant it begins to play. 50 years later it still grabs you, and stills you.  Perhaps as an anthem of the soul, transending time it still stops me. There is only silence when your words ring, unheard. I love the way "Sounds of Silence" is delivered with such force.

Time to crawl back into my wee cave here in The Valley; to reflect and to think.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 30, 2016)

I've heard the song a hundred times via Paul Simon, never really paid attention to it.

Tonight I heard this version for the first time, David Draiman (Disturbed) did a version that really hit me...3rd time I have watched the video so far.

A wonderful job.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 30, 2016)

Yep, that pretty damn impressive.

I'm always astonished by former hard core rockers, when they go into acoustics or actually demonstrate their full vocal ranges vs the standard screaming. And don't get me wrong I still love the screaming, but it just amazing and sometimes shocking to see how incredible their voices truly are.

Good find!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 31, 2016)

There's no "former" about Disturbed et al... they just enjoy doing covers of good songs as well. Putting their touch to something classic.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 31, 2016)

Ranger Psych said:


> There's no "former" about Disturbed et al... they just enjoy doing covers of good songs as well. Putting their touch to something classic.



I guess a bad choice of words, but agree they left their mark on this one.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 31, 2016)

Ranger Psych said:


> There's no "former" about Disturbed et al... they just enjoy doing covers of good songs as well. Putting their touch to something classic.



Yeah they are playing here in May. I don't know if they are worth seeing again. The festival they are playing though has the Deftones so I will be there.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 31, 2016)

That was really good. Better than the original. I was never a big Garmin & Starfinkle fan , I needed shit I could drown out life with.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 31, 2016)

That was outstanding! I always liked that song...I think I like it better now!


----------



## Rangermom (Feb 4, 2016)

This is another cover of it that I like


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 5, 2016)

Rangermom said:


> This is another cover of it that I like



Being an acoustic guitar player from the 60's, I still love the sound of a flat picked acoustic guitar; six string, or 12-string. Another nice job on a classic.


----------



## DocIllinois (Feb 5, 2016)

If we flip the 'newer covering older' theme, this reminds me of the following cover.

Like Ooh-Rah, I'd heard NIN do this song who knows how many times; never took notice of the tone and lyrics until someone unexpected made it his own and made it great:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 5, 2016)

@DocIllinois - that just stands on it's own. So good, the crescendo at the end seems as if it will never end. Amazing, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 5, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> If we flip the 'newer covering older' theme, this reminds me of the following cover.
> 
> Like Ooh-Rah, I'd heard NIN do this song who knows how many times; never took notice of the tone and lyrics until someone unexpected made it his own and made it great:




A telling and stand alone, somewhat dark piece.


----------



## CDG (Feb 5, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Yeah they are playing here in May. I don't know if they are worth seeing again. The festival they are playing though has the Deftones so I will be there.



They're playing in Hershey, PA in May as well.  Along with Rob Zombie and Pop Evil.  Planning on going if I'm in town.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 5, 2016)

CDG said:


> They're playing in Hershey, PA in May as well.  Along with Rob Zombie and Pop Evil.  Planning on going if I'm in town.



Deftones? Or Disturbed?


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 5, 2016)

CDG said:


> They're playing in Hershey, PA in May as well.  Along with Rob Zombie and Pop Evil.  Planning on going if I'm in town.



I went to farm aid in Hershey. They have a pretty good venue.


----------



## pardus (Feb 5, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Holy fuck is this good!



That was very powerful. Awesome.

I like the original and don't often like covers, but that was exceedingly well done. I'd love to see Disturbed live, I must make a point of doing so.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 5, 2016)

pardus said:


> That was very powerful. Awesome.
> 
> I like the original and don't often like covers, but that was exceedingly well done. I'd love to see Disturbed live, I must make a point of doing so.



I'll reiterate my eh... They were ok.


----------



## CDG (Feb 6, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Deftones? Or Disturbed?



Disturbed.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 6, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> If we flip the 'newer covering older' theme, this reminds me of the following cover.
> 
> Like Ooh-Rah, I'd heard NIN do this song who knows how many times; never took notice of the tone and lyrics until someone unexpected made it his own and made it great:


Truth be told, I like it better than the original.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 6, 2016)

Gayness


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 27, 2016)

I feel like I have already shared this, but I cannot find it. 
Ann and Nancy Wilson of Heart, along with Jason Bonham, playing Stairway to Heaven as a tribute for Led Zeppelin on Dec. 2, 2012 at Kennedy Center.

This woman can sing her freeking ass off- well worth a listen.  Especially if you have solid speakers.


----------



## metalmom (Mar 27, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Holy fuck is this good!


 Freaking amazing. Got some chills and not a huge Disturbed fan. Outstanding.


----------



## metalmom (Mar 27, 2016)

Best cover I ever heard was Dios Holy Diver by Killswitch Engage. Always loved Dio and sorry he passed, but a great cover.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 27, 2016)

metalmom said:


> Best cover I ever heard was Dios Holy Diver by Killswitch Engage. Always loved Dio and sorry he passed, but a great cover.



That was one of his very best songs!


----------



## Centermass (Mar 28, 2016)

Had a feeling something like this would come out eventually. I like it. Of course, I'm a little biased.....

_"Green eyes, black rifles"_


----------



## metalmom (Mar 28, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Yep, that pretty damn impressive.
> 
> I'm always astonished by former hard core rockers, when they go into acoustics or actually demonstrate their full vocal ranges vs the standard screaming. And don't get me wrong I still love the screaming, but it just amazing and sometimes shocking to see how incredible their voices truly are.
> 
> Good find!


I love screaming but more important to me is that they can have clean vocals as well as the screams. Think thats why I love FFDP and All that remains a lot. The guy Corey from Slipknot has an amazing voice-clean and can scream.


----------

